# How much does your vet charge for a heartworm test?



## AcesWild

I was kind of shocked at the cost of a 4DX, so tell me if my vet is just absurdly expensive for no reason!

So apparently the $48 my vet charges is about average for this area, but of course now they want $65 just to LOOK at the dog, even though neither of my dogs need an exam....this is absurd!


----------



## tippykayak

Between an office visit, a blood draw, and the test itself, it ends up being pretty expensive. Are you talking about just the test fee itself? I'm under the impression it's typically $40-$50.


----------



## Debles

Our was $68. for both parts of the full test. Does not include the office visit ($35). Well worth it for safety's sake. Not even close to how much the Heartgard is! $98. for 6 months for two dogs. At least we got the twelve dollar rebate. : )


----------



## hotel4dogs

my vet just went to requiring the SNAP4D and not doing any plain heartworm tests, so I think he's discounting it right now to make it less painful for people 
Seems to me it was about $32 last time I had it done.
Since it's typically part of the annual exam, there's an exam charge. But I had one done by itself on Tito because I had found a tick embedded on him, and that time I only got charged for the test.


----------



## esSJay

Here in Ontario, Molson's vet charged $55 for the heartworm test itself and the Revolution for 6 months was around $100. These fees were above his vaccinations and annual exam, which came to $126.


----------



## RedDogs

$40ish for the heartworm test, $35 for an office visit. Bringing in multiple dogs we got a small discount (...though...the cookies might have helped too?. Tip of the day... most vets offices are REALLY REALLY happy when you bring food!)

If you look for s/n clinics they probably will be able to do the test at a lower rate and iwth a lower exam rate.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Gilmour recently had his visit done.

HW Test was $35.
Exam fee, which includes the 3 year Distemper Vac, was $49.
Fecal test $18.

I'm happy with those prices, but I think $21.50 for the nail trim was a bit excessive


----------



## kgiff

Your fees sound similar to mine. I think it's close to $50 for the test and our exam fee is up to $68/visit I believe. I still remember 10 years ago when it was $35 to be seen by the vet. 

We can't get out of the vet's office for less than $200 these days.:doh:


----------



## GoldenSail

Never had to have a HW test. Do you guys test annually even if you are diligent about giving the pill once a month? Scout's been on Heartguard since birth, so the thought really hasn't crossed my mind.


----------



## AmbikaGR

GoldenSail said:


> Never had to have a HW test. Do you guys test annually even if you are diligent about giving the pill once a month? Scout's been on Heartguard since birth, so the thought really hasn't crossed my mind.



In addition to heart worms the Snap 4DX test also tests for 3 tick borne diseases ehrlichiosis, Lyme disease and anaplasmosis. And of course the heart worm preventative does nothing with regard to these diseases.


----------



## sameli102

We just had it all done today....

heartworm/combo (lymes) 32.00

complete thyroid panel to be sent out to lab 143.00


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby had his annual exam and HW test today and so I have the invoice here. Our vet stopped doing the 4x test because they found a full blood panel and other indicators would pick up indicators/clues of TBDs (for example low platelets or extreme lethargy are indicative of TBDs). If the full blood panel shows anything off, then they do a tick profile. I asked specifically for a full senior profile for Toby (he's only 6.5 but I'm starting him early and twice yearly) and the total of the senior blood profile, which includes the HW test, is $99.00. The Annual Exam with his vet is $56.00 but lasted over an hour. His Canine Post Pill thyroid test was $26.73. I think these are on the high side, but this veterinary hospital always charges at the high end of the market. They are open 7 days a week, and they are AHAA accredited so I think they charge more because of these things. We are spacing his vaccines over the next month (2 week intervals). Today was his leptospirosis vaccine at $24. His brother Barkley had lepto and we live in a heavy wildlife area so we opt for vaccination. We spent thousands on Barkley when he contracted it. I'm watching Toby today for reactions--none so far.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

3DX is $38.00 on top of the exam fee of $39.00

I don't have a problem paying an exam fee, I am using the doctor's time, equipment, and they have to staff the place, too!


----------



## Willow52

Hank hasn't been tested yet, but the last time Maggie was done (2009), it was $26.00.


----------



## Megora

I was charged $35 per dog, but they didn't charge me for the visit. If they had, it would have been $65. 

The distemper shot is the same deal, only it costs somewhere between $25-35 per dog. We had them done a month apart for some reason, so I didn't have to pay $65-70 in one visit. 

I think they are doing it this way because a lot of people were complaining about the cost. 

It would cost less through the humane society, but I haven't tried that.

ETA - I'm more shocked by the cost of the heartworm/flea pills. It used to be only $11 per month but now it's up to $21/month. And they wonder why I only have my dogs on the pills through the summer months....


----------



## goldengirl09

I would keep an eye out for any low cost clinics. I did everything at the vet last year and it was really expensive. I think this year, I'll take him in for a check-up at the vet but then do his shots and all that at a trustworthy low cost clinic. Our humane society out here has one the first weekend of every month or something like that. Not sure if they do heartworm testing though.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

35.00 for the test, no office fee,and small discount due to multiple dogs, i live in mi and only use heartworm apil-november


----------



## LdyTlfrd

I think we may have to find a low cost clinic. 

We took Luna in Friday, had the 4Dx including blood collection done for $73.54, the office visit & examination was $90


----------



## puddles everywhere

Do your guys have Tractor Supply or feed stores up there? Feed stores in the south offer clinics.. a mobil vet visits once a month and they don't charge an office visit. I think a heart worm check is like $20 with a discount if you purchase the prevention meds at the time of the visit.


----------



## kellyguy

Well, my bill yesterday for my rescue gal Zoe was pretty huge because she is heartworm positive. The test itself (4DX) is $41 and long exam is $47.
Plus we had a fecal exam and an ear smear done.
The real costs started piling up with the Doxycycline and Prednisone, which I'm sure is the tip of the iceberg in the overall treatment costs.
I'm more concerned with possible complications during the treatment. 
Cost is not a huge factor right now as long as I'm working I can make ends meet.
I can certainly understand the stress this would put on a retired senior that is living on a fixed income.
I always joke with my wife that it's important we buy quality kibble so we have proper nutrition after I have to retire....


----------



## dlmrun2002

How did Zoe make out with her eye infection?

dlm ny country


----------



## kellyguy

dlmrun2002 said:


> How did Zoe make out with her eye infection?
> 
> dlm ny country


The eye infection is cleared up for now, but the Vet showed me the prolapse (cherry eye) that she has on that side which means she is prone to conjuctivitis. Going to give her some eye drops to lubricate that eye to prevent.


----------



## Tzu2017

I don't have a Golden Retriever, i have two dogs. One is a Shih Tzu, the other a Cocker/Doxie mix. My Shih Tzu was brought in for grooming but needed a yearly heartworm. Since I set up for her to have her heartworm test and her Distemper vaccine ONLY, the Vet charged me as follows : Snap 4Dx Plus 33.43, IDEXX Routine Fecal 27.13, K9 Distemper DA2PPV Plus L4 (annual), 15.20,Well Pet Exam, 20.93. The grooming for my Tzu was 43.00. I did not provide a fecal sample to the Vet, because I didn't ask for a routine fecal. So where he got the sample from, IDK. She has anal gland issues that get full every few months, so the Vet that usually sees her, charges an exam fee. I was there two months ago and got charged an exam price and anal expression. This is a rip off my friends. I plan on calling them to ask where they got the fecal sample from. These are prices in small town Nebraska, btw.


----------

